# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off



## CookieSalad (Oct 29, 2011)

Alright, I have searched all over the internet for this, but found nothing.

Basically, here's what happens:


I press the button to turn on my laptop
Everything seems to work fine
BIOS/Startup Repair/Windows loading screen comes up
In case of BIOS, I can navigate it fine for about 20-30 seconds
Startup Repair or Windows activates if I select them on the screen for problems during startup, and the repair utility or windows load for a few seconds
I wait 30 seconds of the startup selection screen
 
The laptop turns off
I tried some of the solutions for other similar problems, but none of them worked. The solutions include removing the battery, the AC adapter, holding the power button for 30 seconds to clear the capacitor charge and reseating the RAM. And various combinations of them.

I'd also like to note that the BIOS doesn't have any temperature displays to determine if the CPU is overheating.

It shouldn't be an HDD problem either, because it loads Windows fine. In fact, it once loaded far enough to give me a BSOD and a crash dump.

P.S. Okay, before I even posted this message, I attempted to turn the laptop on one last time, and it powered on fine. *But I am extremely doubtful* that it's going to do that again the next time I reboot it, so if anyone could tell me what might have caused such behaviour, and what could I do to prevent it from happening again, I would be very grateful! I mean, you know what they say, the best medicine is prevention! :grin

Thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*

Check the fan and vents to make sure there is no dust/debris.

Run the Dell Diagnostics and test the hard drive.

Test the memory using *Memtest86+ Advanced Diagnostics*

You can use the service guide below to help get access to the cooling fan.

*Inspiron N5010 Maintenance Guide*


----------



## CookieSalad (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*

Alright here's an update. It was as I expected and the laptop failed once again after turning on that time.

So what I did was I used the documentation to completely disassemble it, because I thought the CPU cooling was the problem. Or rather, the lack of it.

I opened it up and found there was weird grey stuff all over on it. There was similar weird grey stuff on the video chip, but it was a lot more consistent. The stuff on the processor was really messy. So I cleaned it all off and applied new thermal paste (on both the processor and the video chip, and everywhere else, where there were thermal pads). I closed everything up and fired it up again.

The computer seems to be running normally now, but I'm gonna have to test it out.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*

Okay let us know after running the laptop for awhile.

If the problem returns post back here.


----------



## CookieSalad (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*

Good day again!

My laptop hasn't crashed once during this week of usual usage. Everything seems fine and dandy, and in some cases, even better than before!

There is just one thing that bothers me though: is the fan supposed to blow warm air or cool air through the vent when not under heavy usage?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*

Many laptops will exhaust warm air, even when not under heavy use. The reason for this is that there is no space inside the computer so the heat tends to stay more concentrated than in most desktop PCs.

As long as the temperatures aren't blazing hot, you should be fine.

You can download HW Monitor and run it to keep track of your temperatures.

Post the temperatures, if you will.


----------



## CookieSalad (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*



CookieSalad said:


>


Your temperatures are still a little high but not awful.

When you took the heatsink off, did you remove the fan to check for dust buildup behind the heat-sink?


----------



## CookieSalad (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*



gavinzach said:


> Your temperatures are still a little high but not awful.
> 
> When you took the heatsink off, did you remove the fan to check for dust buildup behind the heat-sink?


Yeah, but I used some compressed air to get it all out of there.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*

Keep an eye on your temps and perform routine maintenance regularly and you should be fine.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html


----------



## NeedHelp... (Jun 2, 2012)

*Same problem need to turn on the fans and to clean it...*

I need to know how do i access the fans can someone write a guide and also post some photos???:frown::banghead:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5010 turns on, loads for a while and turns off*

If you have the same laptop as the OP look at post#2 and you can find the maintenance guide to access and disassemble the laptop.

If you need further assistance it would be best to create your own thread.


----------

